
Ask HN: $275k/year income, what should I do? - throwaway7331
Throw away for privacy.<p>I make about $275K a year (that&#x27;s cash, not stock). I own a home but have a mortgage. I have no other debt. I invest all of my extra income in low expense index funds.<p>What else can I do to grow passive income or increase my income?
======
anoncoward111
A few ideas depending on your definition of passive and your tolerance of
risk.

1) If/when stock prices enter recession mode, buy up a strong blue chip (e.g
ATAT or Verizon) and collect the 4% dividends as income.

2) High yield checking accounts. Mine pays 2% and that is genuinely riskless
and passive.

3) Become a consultant and farm out any menial work you can't do yourself to a
loyal and trusting associate (like me!)

4) Consider an annuity. Even though I personally feel like they're a horrific
scam designed to make insurance brokers a lot of money, guaranteed income is a
really powerful thing, especially if you are planning to live deep into your
90s and dont have any retirement accounts or pensions.

------
robotbikes
Find some non-commercial small projects that you think are interesting and
donate funds to them. It is likely that you will get a lot more social capital
by being a patron of cool things than you will by making other people richer
by letting them play with your excess money. Obviously you can probably afford
to do both.

